# new Hyatt - Park City UT



## jjs17 (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.onthesnow.com/news/9/a/14024/hyatt-debuts-escala-lodge-at-canyons-resort-for-thanksgiving


----------



## Pit (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's an article from SLT. This is a nice place; units were originally being sold as whole ownership. Anyone know the current sales status? I'm wondering if Hyatt will offer weeks as part of HVC?

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/money/50640268-79/hyatt-lodge-park-canyons.html.csp


----------



## bdh (Nov 28, 2010)

Pit said:


> wondering if Hyatt will offer weeks as part of HVC?



From the OTS.com article;

"The condominiums will be marketed to individual buyers, according to the hotel's Web site, who will be able rent them if they wish. Condo owners who enter the rental program can join the Hyatt Vacation Club, a vacation ownership timeshare program at 15 Hyatt Vacation and Residence Clubs or at properties within Interval International."  

Same arrangement as The Blue in Miami.


----------



## Pit (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. The OTS link was not working for me when I posted (it is now).


----------

